# Can I recharge my Freon in for my AC? (2004 Cadillac Deville)



## HTFreak (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a 2004 Cadillac Deville. :biggrin2:

Is it possible to refill the freon by myself safely? :vs_worry:
My AC is not working at all.

If so, do they sell "kits" that I would need to buy? 

How do I know how much freon to add and whether the problem is a lack of freon in the first place? :vs_worry:

Can anyone suggest where I can buy such freon dispenser kits or
anyone have any links?

Thanks! :smile::smile:


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Any auto parts store will have the kit to recharge your ac. It will have instructions on the proper way to do this. Of course the bigger issue is whether or not you have a leak or other issue. Did your AC slowly go bad or die suddenly? Assuming it died slowly, hopefully refrigerant just crept out over time and can be simply refilled.


----------



## HTFreak (Mar 24, 2014)

Bret86844 said:


> Any auto parts store will have the kit to recharge your ac. It will have instructions on the proper way to do this. Of course the bigger issue is whether or not you have a leak or other issue. Did your AC slowly go bad or die suddenly? Assuming it died slowly, hopefully refrigerant just crept out over time and can be simply refilled.


Thank you Bret86844!! 

I called my local autoparts store and they said I would need to have a mechanic
verify if there is a leak first and the if there is a leak, the mechanic would have to fix it. Then I can buy a kit for between $30-60 dollars and fill it with freon myself.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

If your refrigerant is 134A you can buy what you need at Walmart.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

04 Caddy Deville takes 34 oz of freon. What I have encountered on that type of car were the A/C pressure sensors go bad and it won't turn on.:vs_cool:


----------

